# Soundsystem?: Ist meins gut?



## Uffi (5. September 2003)

Ja, hallo leute.
Ähm, ich würde mir gerne das Boxensystem von Logitech Kaufen(Z-680 ).
Ersteinmal wollte ich wissen ob es überhaupt gut ist, und zweitens wollte ich wissen ob dazu meine Soundkarte heran passt ( Creative Audigy 2).

Ich bedanke mich im voraus.


----------



## Vincent (6. September 2003)

Zum einen "Ja, die Soundkarte sollte passen" aber zum Anderen ist halt die Frage, was du von solch einem Set erwartest...
An irgendeine Form von Kinoklang kommt es nämlich in keinster Weise ran. Dazu müsstest du sehr viel mehr investieren.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. September 2003)

Hi,

wenn es dir auf einen "wuchtigen" Sound ankommt, dann ist das Set sicherlich ok,
aber für wirkliche Audiobearbeitung rate ich dringend ab.
Das Set klingt viel zu basslastig, hat sehr viel künstliches Volumen und klingt nicht
präzise und brilliant.

Aber am Besten hörst du es dir selbst mal irgendwo an, dann kannst du es selbst
beurteilen, ob es zu deinen Bedürfnissen passt. Ich jedenfalls würde es nicht kaufen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Vincent (6. September 2003)

Neben dem vergleisweise schlechten Klang hast du auch das Problem, keine richtige Lautstärke erreichen zu können.
Die kleinen Würfelchen können das gar nicht packen einen größeren Raum verzerrungsfrei zu beschallen.

Auf solche "tests"  von Leuten, die allem Anschein nach absolut keine Ahnung von der Materie haben, darst du auf keinen Fall vertrauen.
Für richtigen Klang sind Magazine wie "Audio", "Stereoplay", "Audio Highend" usw die kompenten Quellen.

Wenn du allerdings keinen großen Anspruch an ein solches System hast, wirst du wohl kaum einen Unterschied hören.


----------



## Uffi (6. September 2003)

He, leute vielen dank.
Jetzt werde ich es mir endlich Kaufen.
Habe schon ca. 1 Jahr drauf gewartet.

Danke an alle.


----------



## Theeagle (6. September 2003)

Ich glaub das System ist genau das richtige für ihn!
Ich hab ein noch etwas preisgünstigeres System von Creative und bin damit sher zufrieden!
Muss aber auch sagen das es mir nicht auf 1A saubere klänge ankommt.
Ich will eher bissl spüren wie der Ton aus den Boxen kommt...und auch wenn das "nur" Sateliten sind hauen die rein, weil sie nicht mit Bass belastet werden und ja sich die arbeit durch 5 teilen können.
Leute die wirklich Tonbearbeitung machen wollen und sich eine Art Ton-Studio aufbauen wollen, oder vorhaben ein Home-Cinema aufzubauen sind mit solchen Systemen bestimmt weit von dem entfernt was sie sich vorstellen!


----------

